# Pro bias take on racing ebikes and the future



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

This is from a Pro XC rider's take on ebike racing. Fast forward to 2:15 for ebike opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The power stage for the EWS-E looks really interesting. Be more interesting if they put a great amount of pressure on the time/effort participants use in-between stages.

At the '20 UCI emtb world championships, it was said that the fittest rider won. Seen some skilled riders coming from the gravity side who didn't get good results. Might need a consistently more technical course to make it seem like skill wins out.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Actually he's now focused on enduro eMTB racing, not XC racing on an eMTB. eMTB + XC is not really a good fit. Bike variation makes too much of a difference. For enduro, it's WAAAAAY more about the rider. Particularly with the technical nature of the uphill segments in EWS-e.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I test rode a ebike with my GF and someone from the demo company .I had ridden pedal bikes with both before. I was the strongest rider either way.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Was watching some EMBN videos, after looking up how tough an EWS-E power stage was. I noticed that a lot of the pics that people share of their emtbs were usually at the top of some high peak. They also didn't seem to really care all that much about sleek industrial design. Quite a contrast to people sharing their classic mtbs and road bikes on the sister channels...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> They also didn't seem to really care all that much about sleek industrial design.


You mean like a lowly external battery on a racing bike?

https://www.embn.com/video/the-worl...co-vouilloz-2020-ews-e-winning-pro-bike-check


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> You mean like a lowly external battery on a racing bike?
> 
> https://www.embn.com/video/the-worl...co-vouilloz-2020-ews-e-winning-pro-bike-check


I mean all the bike vault stuff: geeky add-ons like strap-on frame storage bags and more fender coverage which clash with all the "lines" on the bike (if the bike even had any). Just commenting on brief general observation of what proud emtb owners are like.

Not a negative to me. Gives me the impression that they're more of the type to follow their mind's reasoning over their heart's/body's seemingly genetic nature. Contrasts all the blingy "hot-rodding"...

I do like that bike though. Re-arranging weight to be more centered and low for better handling is something I'd choose over cleaner looks. I have my eyes on the lookout for something like a Whyte E-160, but with shorter CS (mullet non-plus tire pref), steeper STA, and long travel dropper compatibility.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> I mean all the bike vault stuff: geeky add-ons like strap-on frame storage bags and more fender coverage which clash with all the "lines" on the bike (if the bike even had any). Just commenting on brief general observation of what proud emtb owners are like.
> 
> Not a negative to me. Gives me the impression that they're more of the type to follow their mind's reasoning over their heart's/body's seemingly genetic nature. Contrasts all the blingy "hot-rodding"...
> 
> I do like that bike though. Re-arranging weight to be more centered and low for better handling is something I'd choose over cleaner looks. I have my eyes on the lookout for something like a Whyte E-160, but with shorter CS (mullet non-plus tire pref), steeper STA, and long travel dropper compatibility.


That Whyte is a nice looking bike for sure. I'm going with a 140/150 bike as a good compromise for trail days and park/enduro days. Gonna try the new Orbea as that 10-12 lb weight savings has my attention...

I plan to try a couple enduro events next season on it.


----------

